# AntraXx is THE man !



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Recently done a trade with the Amazing AntraXx. Jens is def a class act. A super nice and extremely talented guy. I cannot explain the excitement I got when I opened my package. I'm the proud owner of this amazing slingshot. I know that we all have hundreds of slingshots and lemme tell ya this is one of my faves. It will be treasured forever. Thank u SOO much Jens . I really do appreciate this and I hope Ull enjoy and like the package I sent u just half as much as I do what u sent me.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

That is an amazing slingshot. You a re one lucky devil...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

trades " ROCK "

cheers


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Doug.

Your an amazing and very kind member of this forum.

Was a pleasure trading with you and i wish you a lot of "Happy Shootings" with her 

I´m really looking forward to your package, but i don´t have the slightest doubt, that i will love your sling as much as you like mine.

Your latest ones were brilliant man


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoa! That's some serious swag right there! :bowdown:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u AntraXx for the compliments. I can't wait for u to get ur package. I hope it hurrys up lol


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Score dude!!!!! Thanks for sharing  Trades rule !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice trade! I like to see happy trades


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice trade! I like to see happy trades


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice trade, they are the best !


----------

